# Star Block



## ackks10 (May 28, 2009)

*Star Block* 
 I want to throw this out here, How many teach the SB from a front Horse Stance?? I do, but later on i make a change to a (this go's both ways)
 froward bow-R & L, while doing it in a R F B the left hand becomes a check
and when doing it on the Left side the right hand becomes the check.
it works for me.


----------



## MJS (May 28, 2009)

ackks10 said:


> *Star Block*
> I want to throw this out here, How many teach the SB from a front Horse Stance?? I do, but later on i make a change to a (this go's both ways)
> froward bow-R & L, while doing it in a R F B the left hand becomes a check
> and when doing it on the Left side the right hand becomes the check.
> it works for me.


 
I've always taught it from a horse, however, I do see the value of changing up the stance.

Mike


----------



## seninoniwashi (May 30, 2009)

Every place I've been it's always been taught in a horse stance. It seems we learn it, we learn both sides at the same time and then it's never revisited. I can see what you're saying though. When doing it from the forward bow that check seems more practical. I've always thought it felt weird doing the blocks from a horse stance; it feels very counterintuitive especially the upward and downward blocks without the bracing of a forward and backward stance.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 30, 2009)

I originally teach it from the horse. After the student passes yellow, we revisit star block. At that time I put stances & movement to it. Then I use it as hidden repetition with many other things. It becomes a valueable tool.


----------



## Doc (Jun 26, 2009)

I do not teach "Star Block." Based on an Old Chinese Blocking Exercise taught by Ark Wong, it soon proved to be without merit from a self-defense perspective. Like many classical methods taught from a "training horse," its primary function was an introduction to arm movement, while strengthening the legs, while not providing actual application. Mr. Parker dropped it, than reinserted it back into the commercial Big Red curriculum.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey,

Incredibly dumb question. I know I shouldn't be asking, but what is the Star Block?


----------



## Doc (Jun 26, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Incredibly dumb question. I know I shouldn't be asking, but what is the Star Block?



In the modern era, the name was changed to "Blocking Set 1."

The only dumb question - is the one you don't ask."


----------



## marlon (Jun 26, 2009)

Doc said:


> In the modern era, the name was changed to "Blocking Set 1."
> 
> The only dumb question - is the one you don't ask."


 

i will remeber this!!!!

marlon


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 26, 2009)

Doc said:


> I do not teach "Star Block." Based on an Old Chinese Blocking Exercise taught by Ark Wong, it soon proved to be without merit from a self-defense perspective. Like many classical methods taught from a "training horse," its primary function was an introduction to arm movement, while strengthening the legs, while not providing actual application. Mr. Parker dropped it, than reinserted it back into the commercial Big Red curriculum.


 
Is it because it was taught from a training horse? Would that mean it could have merit if taught from a neutral bow? Would you mind elaborating a little more because I'd love to really get into your head on this one.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jul 8, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Is it because it was taught from a training horse? Would that mean it could have merit if taught from a neutral bow? Would you mind elaborating a little more because I'd love to really get into your head on this one.


 

Yeah, me too!


----------



## Doc (Jul 9, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Is it because it was taught from a training horse? Would that mean it could have merit if taught from a neutral bow? Would you mind elaborating a little more because I'd love to really get into your head on this one.



Why? You already know the answer.  Training horses for the most part are for strengthening the legs, and as long as you're there, let's find something to do with your hands. This is a traditional way of teaching traditional arts.


----------



## Doc (Jul 9, 2009)

marlon said:


> i will remeber this!!!!
> 
> marlon



I will remeber too, whatever that is.


----------



## marlon (Jul 10, 2009)

Doc said:


> In the modern era, the name was changed to "Blocking Set 1."
> 
> The only dumb question - is the one you don't ask."


 

i will remember that you said this wonderfull thing about questions  

Marlon


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 1, 2009)

I do teach Star Block from a training horse stance, yes.  But I also teach, mainly with the higher ranked belts, I teach it from a right fighting stance, left fighting stance, and I also throw the attacks and they need to block them.  It is pretty basic, but even now as a 2nd degree black belt I still go over it and have others throw the attacks to me.


----------

